# Very entertaining...



## Rick Rothstein (Nov 13, 2013)

A friend of mine sent me this link... very, very entertaining (at least I think so).

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=717211468307619&set=vb.234538950336&type=2&theater</SPAN></SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## ginathies8 (Nov 13, 2013)

lol, that was cute!


----------



## Snakehips (Nov 18, 2013)

Brilliant!!!!!


----------

